# another first tri thread



## jack smith (21 Apr 2014)

so im doing my first tri in july, just a super sprint as i am not a confident swimmer in open water ( cant hold onto the sides if i get stuck lol ) but i can swim rather well my main question is what to wear i am a keen cyclist so have all the cycling kit bib shorts, jersey and shoes ect but what do i wear for the swimming section? 

it is in the river tyne so i will probably catch the plague i dont really fancy shelling out on a wetsuit ill never use afterwards so what are your idea's? low cost is a must , for the run i am thinking just get off the bike and leave the bib shorts on and throw on a t shirt and trainers is this okay? 

any help is greatley appreciated


----------



## Tommy2 (21 Apr 2014)

You can hire wetsuits for single events or full seasons


----------



## Tommy2 (22 Apr 2014)

You might find the normal bib shorts rub on the run if the pad is quite thick, give it a test run first, also may be uncomfortably damp if you just swam in it.
Have a look at a More Mile trisuit, they're about the cheapest around. That way the pad won't irritate and you don't have to worry about anything other than your feet from the swim onwards.


----------



## bathtub (22 Apr 2014)

Don't know if you are aware, but if the water temperature is below 14 degrees a wetsuit for open water swim is compulsory, if water is below 14degrees and you turn up without a wetsuit you will not be allowed to swim.
You need to practise prior to event with what to wear, If your cycle shorts have thin padding they might be OK for swim run and bike, if its thick padding they can be very uncomfortable when wet, one option if comfort is your worry would be to swim in trunks then put cycle shorts on over trunks in Transition 1 then replace cycle shorts with run shorts in Transition 2, make sure you don't go naked in Transition as that can result in a DQ, as I said you need to practise all options to find what works best for you.
Good luck with your race.


----------



## flissh (25 Apr 2014)

Good luck Jack, I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Chris432626 (25 Apr 2014)

Best of luck, some good advice here.


----------



## jack smith (25 Apr 2014)

Some really good advice I'll take a look at tri suits and see what the rules will be on wetsuits for the day! Thanks a lot for all the advice.....now I need to get the cervelo tt bike I've been eyeing up for ages... N+1 and all that...


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Apr 2014)

Definitely practice with a wetsuit beforehand, a good fit is essential and a combination of sizing and practice getting it on. As others said, you can hire.

I couldn't in good faith recommend swimming in full cycling shorts, and running well... it's going to look ridiculous (more ridiculous than triathletes look usually I suppose), so rather controversially, as it's a super sprint... do you need a chamois for what 10k?

Anyway, don't bet on being able to go without a wetsuit, remember there's no nudity allowed in transition and good luck! Its a lot of fun.


----------



## jack smith (26 Apr 2014)

ive never used chamois not even on 100+ mile rides i dont seem to ever need it and ive been out in terrible rain ect can i run in my cycle shorts though? how about a wetsuit with sports light shorts underneath then just slip off the wetsuit and put on my bib shorts over the top for the cycle and run?


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Apr 2014)

jack smith said:


> ive never used chamois not even on 100+ mile rides i dont seem to ever need it and ive been out in terrible rain ect can i run in my cycle shorts though? how about a wetsuit with sports light shorts underneath then just slip off the wetsuit and put on my bib shorts over the top for the cycle and run?


The chamois is the bit in your bib shorts protecting the family jewels et al.

I'm thinking if you really don't want to buy triishorts (£30 at Wiggle http://www.wiggle.co.uk/zone3-activate-tri-shorts-wiggle-exclusive/), just wear running shorts. 10k on the bike is bugger all so you won't be crippled without the padding.

Put on your running shorts and running t-shirt (no cotton, pants or other crap), put the wetsuit over.

In T1 one strip off the wetsuit, stick on the helmet and shoes and grab your bike.

In T2 simply ditch the bike and helmet, and swap your shoes.


----------



## jack smith (26 Apr 2014)

sorry i thought you were reffering to the cream that sound like an idea 10k on a bike is not even warm up distance for me usually so no paddign is needed, plus the running kit would probably dry off while on the bike so i think that is the direction i will go  running kit under the wetsuit, ill give it a go when i get myself a wetsuit!


----------

